# Now this explains a lot to us guys..



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Obviously looking in her eyes was wrong, all those wasted years. 



 :wink2:

ray.


----------



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

LOL!

We were talking about this the other day (me and Rita) and I think that it depends on so many factors that you cannot generalise.

Young guys have different tastes and desires to older men, older women have a more relaxed outlook on life than young girls, but many lose a lot of their sex drive by the time they are through the menopause. 

In my case it was the overall package that appealed, she was skating round Brighton ice rink at the time, and I couldn't skate 

Still very happy after 45 years.

Peter


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Brighton ice rink, my goodness you are going back a few years now Peter.:grin2::grin2:Assuming you meant at the one on the sea front of course.


cabby


----------



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

Yep. Rank owned it at the time, it opened in 1965 and closed in 1972.

Peter


----------



## greygit (Apr 15, 2007)

From breasts to ice rinks, you must be getting old! :surprise:


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

I think you are all on thin ice ......

and they just remind me of windscreen wipers:


----------



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

greygit said:


> From breasts to ice rinks, you must be getting old! :surprise:


Not 'getting' old, I AM old! :grin2::grin2:

Peter


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I have no need of such things, I grew up.


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> I have no need of such things, I grew up.


I have no need of such things, I grew old. :crying:


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

Zebedee said:


> I have no need of such things, I grew old. :crying:


Umm, what was the question again (remember I was 70 yesterday) :crying:

- oh yeah . . No, it's gone again


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

vicdicdoc said:


> Umm, what was the question again (remember I was 70 yesterday) :crying:
> 
> - oh yeah . . No, it's gone again


Didn't you vote for birthday reminders to be abolished > >

Belated happy birthday to you:-


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

Well l've still got enough life in me to have my day brightened by a pretty face, with accessories or not!


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Spacerunner said:


> Well l've still got enough life in me to have my day brightened by a pretty face, with accessories or not!


Me too, but I prefer the ones like your avatar these days! :wink2:


----------



## tugboat (Sep 14, 2013)

if you wear mirrored shades, you can look at whatever you want.

That Sandra..............Phwoarrrrrrrrrr!>


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Theyed have to be bloody dark mirrored shades 

For me to have that effect now Tuggy

I've had my moments though

Sandra


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Zebedee said:


> Me too, but I prefer the ones like your avatar these days! :wink2:


Is that legal now > >


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

Zebedee said:


> Me too, but I prefer the ones like your avatar these days! :wink2:


You old smoothie! :smile2:


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Spacerunner said:


> You old smoothie! :smile2:


Who could resist a little face like that?

Not you, obviously!! :wink2:

Dave


----------

